# Diease?



## Houseman (Nov 28, 2003)

I was makin a water change in my tank and doin some scenery stuff, the tank consists of a 9" Tiger Oscar, 6" Red Devil, and 2 3-4" RBP's, and the oscar had bites from the RBP's which were not to serious, but the water got really dirty, and I think the oscar has the diease called "ick" cause his fins have white spekals in sh*t on them, and was wonderen if the RBP's would get infected by this??? The tank is now very clean, but I don't want my RBP's to get sick......


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to the domain were diseases fear the name DonH


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

If it is ich,than yes, any fish in the tank may get it.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes, it can spread to other tankmates. Treat them as soon as possible.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

thePACK said:


> moved to the domain were diseases fear the name DonH



















What do you mean by "The tank is now very clean..."? If your oscar has ich, chances are, your RBP can be infected with it also. The spots you see on the oscar are just a phase in the life cycle of this parasite. Eggs can be multiplying in the gravel and plants, and then free-swimming parasites start to look for hosts. Bump up the temp a couple of degrees and add salt. Monitor your fish's health to see if the oscar recovers and if the RBP gets infected.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I was told that all aquarium water has the "Ich" parasite in it, and that the fish will usually only get it if they are stressed. Like if you put cold water in the tank, they will almost certainly get it. Also, if they get nipped a lot, they will get it. Putting some fish in that already has it bad, will increase the risk, but doesn't gaurantee that all the fish will get it.

I had some oscars that had it bad, and they overcame it, but one of them was near death. Supposedly the ich will get so bad that its not recoverable, and this one probably should have died. He was like swimming upside down, not eating, and totally covered in small and large white dots., But he lived thank god.

Get the clear ich stuff fast, and follow the directions.


----------

